# Sign into Microsoft without overriding the user login



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Something that I have encountered with newer versions of Windows is that you can have a Microsoft account that Windows automatically logs into. Unfortunately, you cannot have a Microsoft account without overriding your user account. I use a simple password to log into my home computers. I have a Microsoft account only because there are certain games that require a Live account to function 100%. The password I use is a jumble of characters for security. However, its not that easy to remember. So, is there a way to be logged into Microsoft on Windows without overriding the user account password?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

> The password I use is a jumble of characters for security. However, its not that easy to remember. So, is there a way to be logged into Microsoft on Windows without overriding the user account password?


Is this what you are asking for? *control userpasswords2* This will enable you to log into windows without having to enter the password every time.


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lance1 said:


> This will enable you to log into windows without having to enter the password every time.


My problem isn't that the computer won't log into Windows automatically. My problem is that newer versions of Windows require a Microsoft Live account to access certain features, like apps. However, once you enter in your Live account, it overrides your user account login. You still have access to your user account. But, if that computer had a simple password before because it's being used at home (like as a media center computer), having a complicated password makes the login process a little cumbersome.

However, if there is no easy way around this, then I guess the "userpasswords2" command is my best bet (or whatever the current equivalent is):
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sswords2/3247dd60-cdaf-4d3b-81c0-7460a44afc05


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

I found an option under Windows 10 in the app store. As long as I choose to log into Microsoft only in the app store, it doesn't override my user login.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just upgraded to windows 10 & i would like to install netflix from the windows 10 store but i don't want a microsoft account replacing my local user account so i was wondering how you were able to do that. I still have to create a microsoft account so will the windows store let me do that at the same time?


----------



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

mpeet611 said:


> I just upgraded to windows 10 & i would like to install netflix from the windows 10 store but i don't want a microsoft account replacing my local user account so i was wondering how you were able to do that. I still have to create a microsoft account so will the windows store let me do that at the same time?


Yes. After entering in my Microsoft account information, I rebooted and was able to login with my regular user account while still having access to the Microsoft store. When you go to sign in in the store, you will come to a particular screen: Make it yours. Do not enter your windows password. Instead, click "Sign in to just this app instead". You should now be able to go into the Microsoft store to download apps while still having your regular user login.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just tried what you said & it worked. Thanks for the help.


----------

